# Seamless tights/shorts/underwear



## jmcg333 (Apr 17, 2015)

I've tried: Aerotech Bib, PI Quest, UA BoxerJock, other boxer briefs and can't find one thing that doesn't have a ton of stitching around the crotch area.

Can someone please recommend a short or underwear that's seamless around the crotch?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

for what?


----------



## jmcg333 (Apr 17, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> for what?


Every bike short or compression or boxer brief I've tired - the seams/stitching bother my privates.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

jmcg333 said:


> Every bike short or compression or boxer brief I've tired - the seams/stitching bother my privates.


Bike shorts have chamois pads. Thus no stitching around your privates. Unless your privates are in really strange areas.

Are you wearing compression or boxer briefs for cycling? Don't.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You mean when you're riding a bike?

Assos has a new patent on chamois construction, it's called golden gate. What it is is simply eliminating the stitching on the sides of the chamois so there's nothing there to chafe.

They're the only shorts on the market like that, being patented and all.

So I suggest those. Only the S7 line has them. NeoPro, Equipe and Cento depending on how thick and nice you want the pad. They also have shorts without bibs, the S7 Mille shorts.

Assos H Mille S7 Shorts, Assos, Assos SHORTS









As you can see here, the stitching stops short of anywhere it would chafe. Same in the front. The area where it would contact your saddle has no stitching at all.

Assos H.milleshorts_s7 Shorts - Men's | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been looking for something like that, thanks!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Roland44 said:


> I've been looking for something like that, thanks!


Assos fits like a glove and stays comfortable longer than any other short I've ever used. I save Mille bibs from a couple of years ago for longer rides. For the price, they better be. You get what you pay for!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Catella makes welded non-stitched cycling kit. I had an old Castelli bib short where the chamois pad was welded instead of stitched as well, though I'm not sure they still use that style of construction.


----------



## jmcg333 (Apr 17, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> Assos has a new patent on chamois construction, it's called golden gate. What it is is simply eliminating the stitching on the sides of the chamois so there's nothing there to chafe.


Thanks, ordering now!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

This reminds me of "The Princess and the Pea".

Man up.

Just for laughs, a month ago, I ordered some insanely cheap bibs on Amazon. Turns out, they have a completely one piece seat pad with all those little bumps and grooves that the $300 bibs have. They'll probably only last for a year, but we'll see how they feel after 6 months in the rotation.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Most bike shorts and tights I've seen do have that dreaded seam in the front. I don't find any discomfort, but have to wonder when the next wardrobe malfunction will occur.  I had a pair of tights split there and luckily, I was wearing my bike shorts underneath!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I've tried countless varieties of undies over the past few years and these are seamless, wicking and comfortable. Last long too. Almost like wearing none but with much better support. Jockey Seamfree Low Rise Brief - 10303


----------



## michaelcogburn.c (Nov 22, 2015)

I do use Assos shorts. They are very comfortable to wear.


----------

